# Donkey milk



## jgonza132 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, 

I would like to find a place that sells donkey milk but haven't been able to find any for sale. I would like to put it in some lotions and maybe soaps. 

Does anyone know of a place that sells it?

Thanks!


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 19, 2010)

No idea, but keep us posted. I would love to hear how it performs compared to goats milk.


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2010)

my guess would be youd need to A) be in the middle east or Peru, or B) have a good local source, I dont think anyone would carry that as there really is no market for it that I am aware of (now if  you were in china, donkey meat= big market)...

maybe check chinese markets, they may have donkey milk???

lol


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually, down here in southern NM, there are lots of donkeys (burros). But I don't think I have seen the milk for sale anywhere. Pity, or I could fill my tub and play Cleopatra.


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2010)

If I want milk from an ass, I'll ask my ex to run to the grocery store for me.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 21, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> If I want milk from an ass, I'll ask my ex to run to the grocery store for me.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  I had to read that one to my fiance!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 21, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> If I want milk from an ass, I'll ask my ex to run to the grocery store for me.



You kill me carebear!


----------



## jgonza132 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes I have realized that its really hard to get it here in the states. I might have to buy myself the donkey! Anyway, the grandmother of a good friend that is from Ecuador used to make this lotion that was "famous" there and it contained donkey milk. I am trying to get the formula from them.

I will keep looking, maybe if I see some donkeys at nearby farms I might stop and ask.


----------



## carebear (Feb 21, 2010)

keep in mind that the milk really will need to be pasteurized before using it in lotion - preservatives can only do so much...


----------



## IanT (Feb 21, 2010)

lol Id say buy the donkey, then you have an unlimited supply of donkey milk


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 22, 2010)

And you'll and up with a donkey baby each year...


----------



## IanT (Feb 22, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> And you'll and up with a donkey baby each year...



lol Eyooore


----------



## mariflo (Feb 26, 2010)

I know where you can buy it in Europe. 
I suppose if you can't find it in the US you can always order it from them:
http://www.gisellamanske.com/226001.html
You can find their email following the "kontakt" link on the left menu. They do speak English.

Happy soaping


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Mar 3, 2010)

Just a suggestion, why not try posting to local sites like craigslist.com? That's how I found someone with fresh goat's milk until our girls freshened. Might not come up with anything, but it couldn't hurt to try it either.


----------



## jgonza132 (Mar 4, 2010)

RockinRodeoChick said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion, why not try posting to local sites like craigslist.com? That's how I found someone with fresh goat's milk until our girls freshened. Might not come up with anything, but it couldn't hurt to try it either.




Thanks for the suggestion. I will try that. I contact some people from Germany that sells powder milk but its quite expensive plus shipping etc.


----------

